# Transfert SSH vers MacBook



## qlb212 (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
je me connecte en SSH sur un serveur distant depuis mon macbook. J'aimerais ensuite transférer un fichier sur mon macbook, en utilisant donc la commande "scp". Par contre pour le nom de la machine distante que dois-je utiliser, mon adresse IP ? Ca ne marche pas, y a-t-il quelque chose a configurer sur Mac OS X ?
Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

J'ai trouvé l'option "Session à distance" (dans "Partage") qui concerne l'activation du SSH. Je l'ai activé, mais ca ne marche toujours pas... la commande est bien :

```
scp fichier login@adresseIP:
```
 ?


----------



## Zeusviper (21 Avril 2010)

scp _SourceFile_ _user_@_host_:_directory_/_TargetFile_

en étant connecté sur la machine du fichier source et en copiant donc sur host



Si tu actives l'option session à distance sur ta machine cela veut dire que tu autorises l'extérieur à se connecter sur ta machine, pas vraiment ce que tu souhaite si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## qlb212 (21 Avril 2010)

Zeusviper a dit:


> scp _SourceFile_ _user_@_host_:_directory_/_TargetFile_
> 
> en étant connecté sur la machine du fichier source et en copiant donc sur host
> 
> ...



je pensais que cette activation était nécessaire pour envoyer un fichier depuis l'extérieur par SSH.   J'ai essayé ce que tu m'as dit :

```
scp data.c monlogin@monIP:Desktop/data.c
```
avec monIP obtenue grâce à utrace, mais toujours rien (il reste bloqué puis dit connexion perdue). j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais avec Cyberduck, mais j'aimerai bien le faire par terminal


----------



## Fingah (22 Avril 2010)

peux tu essayer dans l'autre sens:

scp server:fichier fichier_local 

?

cela évite d'avoir à activer un accès ssh sur ta machine

(dans ton cas depuis la ligne de commande de ton macbook:
scp monlogin@server_name:dossier/data.c data.c 
)

en cas d'échec utilise l'option -v (verbose output) et copie / colle la sortie pour qu'on puisse t'aider


----------



## qlb212 (24 Avril 2010)

Fingah a dit:


> peux tu essayer dans l'autre sens:
> 
> scp server:fichier fichier_local
> 
> ?


Malheureusement je ne crois pas que cela soit possible, il faut que je passe par un serveur ssh avant de me connecter au serveur en question. De plus je dois m'identifier, mais j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir une option pour ça.


----------



## chombier (24 Avril 2010)

qlb212 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je me connecte en SSH sur un serveur distant depuis mon macbook. J'aimerais ensuite transférer un fichier sur mon macbook, en utilisant donc la commande "scp". Par contre pour le nom de la machine distante que dois-je utiliser, mon adresse IP ? Ca ne marche pas, y a-t-il quelque chose a configurer sur Mac OS X ?


En général, un serveur SSH fait aussi office de serveur SFTP. Connecte-toi avec CyberDuck sur le serveur, et tu devrais pouvoir rapatrier ton fichier.
Si tu veux absolument utiliser la commande scp avec le terminal, l'adresse IP est celle du serveur en question.


----------



## Fingah (25 Avril 2010)

tu peux essayer de jouer avec les tunnels ssh

ssh -L2222:second_serveur:22 user_premier_serveur@premier_serveur
garder la connection ouverte

ensuite pour tester
ssh -p 2222 user_second_serveur@localhost pour te connecter
scp -P 2222 user_second_serveur@locahost:folder/file file pour le transfert

si tu utilises régulièrement le transfert de fichier il y a possibilité d'automatiser la première connection pour créer le tunnel (il faut faire un script et utiliser launchd pour en faire une sorte de démon)


----------

